# Combining a swarm to established TB?



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday I installed a small swarm (musk melon sized) to my brand new TBH. I would have rathered a swarm triple the size but put in what I had rather than waiting and possibly not catching another swarm this season. 
We have a long winter here so they have a lot of work to do.

If I happen to catch another or larger swarm in the near future, is there a langstroth-styled 'newspaper method' of combination? Plus there is a good chance there will be one in the next week from one of my other hives, how about combining before they even have comb?

Lots of stuff to re-learn. Thanks!


----------



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Would really appreciate an answer, or maybe the question is not clear? Thanks!


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

I am curious why wouldnt you start another hive/nuc if you catch another swarm? I hear ya on the long winters!!!!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I'm just guessing, but if your hive is big enough you could easily make a frame to hold a piece of newspaper. Put the new bees in the back and use the newspaper to split the halves. After they merge a few days later just move any partial comb to the front and reinsert the false back. I don't see why that wouldn't work. For that mater you could probably just use screen to split the two halves and do the same thing, but you would have to remove the screen.


----------



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Because this is such a small swarm. It's June and I'm already having doubts they will be able to draw enough comb and fill it enough to go through winter. Numbers are low.
Was thinking of possibly using the 'spacer board'(?) and drilling a hole at the opposite end to allow space for another swarm at other end. Then removing one queen and combining before long.

This is my first TB. And since hiving swarm last weekend it's been close to freezing each night, and weather prediction suggest they won't be leaving their new hive to forage for at least two weeks to a month. And as it is an observation hive- I see they are not feeding, just in a cluster against the inner wall seemingly waiting for summer.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

So it appears all this global warming has left you guys out.

Yes, what you are saying is what I'm saying.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I caught a smallish swarm last Sunday and ran into the same problem with the cold the next day. for nearly two days they just set in the TB hive and clustered.

Here are the suggestions I received in another thread.

1. just leave them to work it out. with further information that the swarm only has three days of food.

2. feed them sugar water and pollen patty which I have done.

3. Actually take comb from my langstroth hive that contains food and attach it to a bar and place it in the TB.

4. do the same as above with a frame of brood from the lang.

In my case I do not want to weaken my lang hive due to it only being 3 weeks old having been installed as from a 5 frame nuc and doing well. I don't want to rob a strong hive to hopefully save a weak one.

Likewise if I where to capture yet another swarm I woudl manage it as a separate hive. leaving each to fend for itself lending what aid I can in the way of feeding etc.

On the issue of cold and clustering. I did notice that once my swarm clustered they where more reluctant to break up and forage. the temperature needed to get a bit higher for them to move than I had observed when they where not clustered. but still there where a few hours each day that they did fly. how much this helped them I have no idea. My swarm seems to be ignoring the sugar water that is inches from them and going to a flower bed about 60 feet away. they are not going far I suspect due to the cold, but they also need food as they have no stores of any kind.

Unlike your situation It is supposed to warm into the 70's today. the ordeal only lasted 3 days total for my swarm. I am not sure what else I would do if I was looking at weeks. Otherwise I consider the bees swarmed when and in what numbers they chose. I am not going to do much to alter that situation.


----------



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

I missed your response, that's great. Thanks!


----------

